# 120 minute IPA Clone



## HBHB (24/6/14)

Following months of talking about doing something totally out there and being fans of ridiculously hoppy beers, Simon T and myself decided one night that we were going to have a crack at the so called clones of Dogfish Head's 120 minute IPA.

For those not familiar with it through various forums, it's a crazy take on the common American IPA theme, but bigger, bolder and up in the 18+% abv. I believe it's been made in various forms up over 21%.by DFH.

I've never had one, never even seen one and basically have no chance at this stage of ever getting my hands on one of the originals.

That said, we've researched pretty much everything that google shows on various renditions of the theme and came up with a recipe we believe should get us close to the mark. I'll post the insane brew sheets in bsmx format for anyone who may be interested. A few have asked the question of why?

It's simple, because we wanted to do it and because we can. No more, no less.

Here's the basics of what's transpired to now in preparation for tomorrow's brew day.

With a target gravity around 1.100, the grain bill is Briess 2 row pale, 1.2 kg of Thomas Fawcett Amber Malt and 500g of acidulated malt. The rest of the abv comes from 2 doses of dextrose a day as decided by hydrometer readings.

We've got 2 x 3.25L starters done up of WLP007 Dry English Ale Yeasts and will pitch WLP's Super High Gravity Yeast once the english is spent on the wort, before we start feeding it dextrose.

The hopping for the DFH 120 minute is continuous for a multi layered flavour and aroma effect, so we've taken the required amount of each hops, Amarillo, Simcoe and Warrior, bundled it all up and split it into 120 seperate doses- 1 per minute for 120 minutes.









Water has been prepared (reverse osmosis) for a clean slate and in essence 350 odd ppm sulphate and 53 ppm chloride a little Mg chosen to let the hops do the talking. I'll put up the water chem later with all details.

We'll be chilling using a drop in chiller and pre-chiller, then transferring to a 60L stainless conical in a fridge and fermenting to keep it all controlled. For the dry hopping, i've modified the stainless fermenter lid with a 52mm port and bung and rigged a 10L overflow bottle and hose just in case. The port will also be able to be used to draw off the samples for hydrometer testing. The extensive tests will be able to be re-inserted by using borosilicate test tubes which will live in a phosphoric sanitiser bath for the duration of the exercise.

Bring on the brew day.

Oh, by the way, i won't be in the shop tomorrow morning. Back is shagged out, but I'm feeling well.

Will post updates for those few who may be interested.

Martin

(edit to add bsmx file)


----------



## danestead (25/6/14)

Epic. Tagging along!


----------



## citizensnips (25/6/14)

Epic, ive heard a few try it and no doubt the biggest challenge is getting the fg down where you want it


----------



## Yob (25/6/14)

Can you add as html file?


----------



## lukiferj (25/6/14)

Next level awesome


----------



## HBHB (25/6/14)

Yob said:


> Can you add as html file?


The recipe Yob?


----------



## Yob (25/6/14)

Yeah, I dont use Beersmith and dont think Brewmate can import bsmx?


----------



## Matthew O'Brien (25/6/14)

Massive fan of the Dogfish Head Beer Philosophy (off-centred ales for off centred people) sounds like its right up your ally. Although it is a Mammoth task recreating that huge beer, but I am sure you guys are up to it. Hope there might be a small sample for me to try :chug:


----------



## seehuusen (25/6/14)

Yob said:


> Yeah, I dont use Beersmith and dont think Brewmate can import bsmx?


x2 I don't have BrewSmith either, would love to see the grain bill/ hop schedule for this!

Looking forward to hear how it all unfolds for yas


----------



## indica86 (25/6/14)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: DFH 120 Minute IPA FINAL VERSION
Brewer: Martin Potter
Asst Brewer: Simon Tew
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 59.63 l
Post Boil Volume: 45.81 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 44.00 l
Bottling Volume: 44.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.151 SG
Estimated Color: 17.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 167.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.1 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
44.00 l DHF 120 Minute Water 1 -
19.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 73.2 %
1.20 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 3 4.5 %
0.50 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4 1.9 %
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 5 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 6 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 7 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 8 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 9 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 10 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 11 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 12 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 13 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 14 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 15 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 16 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 17 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 18 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 19 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 20 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 21 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 22 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 23 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 24 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 25 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 26 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 27 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 28 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 29 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 30 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 31 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 32 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 33 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 34 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 35 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 36 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 37 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 38 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 39 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 40 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 41 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 42 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 43 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 44 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 45 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 46 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 47 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 48 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 49 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 50 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 51 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 52 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 53 1.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 54 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 55 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 56 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 57 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 58 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 59 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 60 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 61 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 62 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 63 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 64 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 65 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 66 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 67 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 68 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 69 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 70 1.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 71 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 72 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 73 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 74 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 75 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 76 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 77 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 78 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 79 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 80 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 81 1.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 82 1.4 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 83 1.4 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 84 1.4 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 85 1.4 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 86 1.4 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 87 1.4 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 88 1.4 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 89 1.3 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 90 1.3 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 91 1.3 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 92 1.3 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 93 1.3 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 94 1.2 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 95 1.2 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 96 1.2 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 97 1.2 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 98 1.2 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 99 1.1 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 100 1.1 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 101 1.1 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 102 1.1 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 103 1.0 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 104 1.0 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 105 1.0 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 106 0.9 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 107 0.9 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 108 0.9 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 109 0.8 IBUs
2.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 110 -
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 111 0.8 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 112 0.8 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 113 0.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 114 0.7 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 115 0.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 116 0.6 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 117 0.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 118 0.5 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 119 0.4 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 120 0.4 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 121 0.3 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 122 0.3 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 123 0.2 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 124 0.1 IBUs
2.85 g Amarillo/Simcoe/Warrior blend [12.43 %] Hop 125 0.1 IBUs
6.0 pkg Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [35 Yeast 126 -
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 127 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 128 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 129 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 130 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 131 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 132 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 133 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 134 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 135 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 136 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 137 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 138 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 139 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 140 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 141 1.3 %
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 142 1.3 %
6.0 pkg Super High Gravity Ale (White Labs #WLP0 Yeast 143 -
30.00 g Amarillo [8.40 %] - Dry Hop 21.0 Days Hop 144 0.0 IBUs
30.00 g Simcoe [13.20 %] - Dry Hop 21.0 Days Hop 145 0.0 IBUs
30.00 g Amarillo [8.40 %] - Dry Hop 14.0 Days Hop 146 0.0 IBUs
30.00 g Simcoe [13.20 %] - Dry Hop 14.0 Days Hop 147 0.0 IBUs
30.00 g Amarillo [8.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 148 0.0 IBUs
30.00 g Simcoe [13.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 149 0.0 IBUs


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 26.64 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 55.29 l of water at 73.5 C 66.7 C 60 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 25.57 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## seehuusen (25/6/14)

epic! thanks for posting that


----------



## angus_grant (25/6/14)

So is there going to be a live video or photo feed somewhere???

Someone is going to be working their arse off with those hop additions..

Good luck!! :super:


----------



## n87 (25/6/14)

im sure you could rig something up with a clocks second hand to drop hops every minute?

i can see it now... very Wallace and Grommet


----------



## Yob (25/6/14)

http://youtu.be/ozUXyGsorrQ

this isnt it, but I saw a video some time back where he discusses the few iterations of the Sir Hop A Lot,


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/6/14)

:super: posting to subscribe


----------



## angus_grant (25/6/14)

You could just click the subscribe link instead of post-whoring...


----------



## HBHB (25/6/14)

Brewday update.

Mashed in a little later than we planned,

Fell short on the mash temp despite running all the current temps through beersmith. We believe due in part to the density of the mash. Not a disaster and easily fixed by running a quick, thick decoction to jump the temp and ended up with the right numbers in a few minutes.

Currently, we're transferring to the kettle. Everything appears to be running fine, if a little slow.

Want a beer


----------



## Yob (25/6/14)

Oww!! my neck...

Compo will be in the form of a bottle of this brew, please ship to Ringwood Vic


----------



## HBHB (25/6/14)

Sorry, posting this from my ipad which is a pain. Will try to fix the pics later.

@ Matthew O'Brien, we're considering something dark and medicinal on this dreary day to warm our souls if you're coming out for a Beau-Peep.


----------



## HBHB (25/6/14)

First runnings from the mash.

the pain and suffering for this brew isn't even remotely finished yet and we're sitting here planning a 23% all grain all Australian Hopped Barley Wine.


----------



## angus_grant (25/6/14)

Maybe decide on your next batch after the 120 hop additions have been done.... :blink: 

Surely it should be a "strayan woine"


----------



## NickB (25/6/14)

If you go into pictures on the ipad, then edit the Image, rotate it 360° and save it it seems to work as it should....

Btw, this brew day looks epic. RSI of the hopping hand will likely happen....


----------



## HBHB (25/6/14)

Update. 

Slight overshoot on pre-boil gravity. But appears to be borderline on the volume, so should balance out.

Past the half way mark, there's no turning back now 




Pizza ordered. Running way behind time.


----------



## HBHB (25/6/14)

Chilling. 

Down to about 30 degrees. We'll chill it in the fridge overnight and pitch a bit over 600 billion hungry critters into it at 7:00 am. Then the work really begins.

This had better be one seriously epic beer. 

Kudos to Simon T for much help throughout a huge but very enjoyable day with me nursing a crook back.



Nearly time for a beer or 4.

Martin


----------



## Burt de Ernie (25/6/14)

Your beer smith recipe says you are planning to keg this beer. Is this true?


----------



## HBHB (25/6/14)

Correct Burt. And then counter pressure fill bottles from the keg.

Should add, learning from the trials and tribulations of the dozens who have made this beer and similar, there's not a snow flakes chance in hell of bottle carbonation occurring in my lifetime, so the decision was made to force carb it cold and then transfer to bottles for long term storage and conditioning.

Martin


----------



## pat86 (25/6/14)

I just tried a few of the DFH beers - mainly 90 min and the 60 min and maybe a more session IPA?! The 90 is excellent, I thought I was drinking a 5-6% beer it was so well balanced. Not sure if I would love the 120 min, but I did chuckle when I saw your hop schedule! 

Will be on the look out for some 90 min IPA recipes in a couple of brews time...

Good luck gents!


----------



## HBHB (25/6/14)

pat86 said:


> I just tried a few of the DFH beers - mainly 90 min and the 60 min and maybe a more session IPA?! The 90 is excellent, I thought I was drinking a 5-6% beer it was so well balanced. Not sure if I would love the 120 min, but I did chuckle when I saw your hop schedule!
> 
> Will be on the look out for some 90 min IPA recipes in a couple of brews time...
> 
> Good luck gents!


Trust me i was chuckling too until i laid out 120 little containers and had to fill the things hahaha.

Took nearly as long to fill them as it did to empty them. But a plan is a plan and we stuck to it.


----------



## browndog (25/6/14)

HBHB said:


> I've never had one, never even seen one and basically have no chance at this stage of ever getting my hands on one of the originals.


I've been lucky enough to have had it a few times, if you can imagine drinking a fizzy hop liqueur, without the viscosity. Luscious stuff.


----------



## SimonT (25/6/14)

Well it was certainly a long brew day, my longest that's for sure! Probably didn't help that I didn't rock up with the RO water until just after 8:30am, so there was no pre-heated water ready to go in the HLT like Martin's normal brew days. Very (VERY!) slow sparge followed a decoction rescue to get the mash temp correct - they were both interesting! Not stuff I've ever had to deal with being a BIAB'er! Good times though playing with all the Bling gear at Martin's disposal. Crazy part is, apart from some slight complications, that's the easy part done. Poor Martin now has to deal with the twice a day dextrose additions following the initial ferment when it's done in around a week. Don't envy him one bit!

Still don't think we've decided whether to stop around 18% ABV as DFH do it these days, or continue on to find the limit of the High Gravity yeast, probably around 21% or higher, like it used be done! Maybe we should have a poll? What does everyone else think?


----------



## Batz (26/6/14)

Well that should tear the enamel off your teeth!


----------



## MastersBrewery (26/6/14)

I take it a "sample" was taken prior to pitching, I know it would be hell sweet at this stage, but what was the overall balance in taste with all that hopping?


----------



## seehuusen (26/6/14)

this might be a bit of a noob questions, but may I please ask what the regime of adding dextrose twice a day does to the beer?
I'd think it creates a higher ABV in the end product, and to do it in stages is because you don't want to shock the yeasties... 
But twice a day, instead of just once, or once every other day is what I am curious about :huh:


----------



## HBHB (26/6/14)

seehuusen said:


> this might be a bit of a noob questions, but may I please ask what the regime of adding dextrose twice a day does to the beer?
> I'd think it creates a higher ABV in the end product, and to do it in stages is because you don't want to shock the yeasties...
> But twice a day, instead of just once, or once every other day is what I am curious about :huh:


I think it's more about keeping the yeast health in check and not stressing it out with a hypertonic solution to swim in, thus causing cell wall damage.

Plus I think the guy who decided on the regime believes brewers need to bond with their beer twice a day for half a lifetime.

Pre-fermentation sample Tastes epic , the Ambulance will be here soon, though the seizures have stopped.


----------



## SimonT (26/6/14)

PItched a metric f%^&-ton of yeast into an O2-enriched wort early this afternoon. Let the fermentation commence! Will get another hit of O2 thanks to Martin to really give the yeast their best chance of a healthy fermentation. We'll have to fire up the starters of WLP099 pretty soon! Wort smelled more malty than hoppy (what the??) and tasted much the same. Bitter for sure, but all the sweetness overwhelms it for now. Gonne be a fun ride!


----------



## HBHB (26/6/14)

Burning the midnight oil again tonight Simon.....the kids in the conical fermenter are still asleep :icon_drool2:

I'm going to start tapping on the fridge door soon to wake them up :super:


----------



## HBHB (1/7/14)

UPDATE:

Pitched Yeast into Wort 5 Full Days ago with an OG of 1.116

Took a hydrometer reading today and adjusted temp to 20 0 C - 1.055 Probably getting close to about the limit of WLP007 Dry English Ale Yeast, though we sill have active fermentation. We'll hold out until Thursday and Pitch in the Slurry from 2 Large starters of Whitelabs WLP099 Super High Gravity Yeast and give it a dose of Dextrose to occupy it for a day.

For the next 10 odd days, I'm expecting to be pretty much shackled to the conical monitoring the gravity and adding dextrose twice a day.

*WILL UPDATE TO THIS POST FROM HERE SO IT DOESN'T BUMP TOO MUCH.*


Thursday 03/07/14 Gravity sitting at 1.048 on the WLP007 Yeast only.

Tried to remove some of the yeast cake from bottom of the fermenter before pitching the WLP099 - got about 50ml of rubbish out and blocked up :blink: . 

Pitched WLP099 yeast grown in 7L starter (2x 3.5L) which were spun up on a stir plate from 2 vials each and added the first 340g Dextrose.

Friday 04/07/14 Gravity at 1.042 Fermenter Blow off hose bubbling like a truck exhaust. Pitched 2nd batch of 340g Dextrose.

Saturday 05/07/14 Gravity at 1.034. Holding off on the dextrose additions until gravity reaches 1.020, so Sunday is brew day YAY.


----------



## HBHB (9/7/14)

Apparently can't edit it anymore.

UPDATE:

On 07/07/14 gravity got down to 1.028 and the daily dextrose additions continue at around 680g a day. Yeast cake is huge to say the least.

Trying to get gravity to drop down to around the 1.020 mark so it's not too sweet.

This had better be worth it


----------



## seehuusen (10/7/14)

I heard you were going to put a bottle of this into each AHB order made from the website, once it was finished  *hopeful with fingers crossed* hahaha

(Looking forward to hear how it all turns out  )


----------



## HBHB (10/7/14)

seehuusen said:


> I heard you were going to put a bottle of this into each AHB order made from the website, once it was finished  *hopeful with fingers crossed* hahaha
> 
> (Looking forward to hear how it all turns out  )


Christmas Case Swap should see a couple of bottles cracked mate  along with a bottle of the next mega brew, which on paper looks promising once we I get through all the logistics of making it work. We're aiming for a 23% + abv all grain on all Australian Hops, but might relent and go all ANZHOP on it.  

But, by all means keep those fingers crossed.


Martin


----------



## lukiferj (10/7/14)

HBHB said:


> Christmas Case Swap should see a couple of bottles cracked mate  along with a bottle of the next mega brew, which on paper looks promising once we I get through all the logistics of making it work. We're aiming for a 23% + abv all grain on all Australian Hops, but might relent and go all ANZHOP on it.
> 
> But, by all means keep those fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Christmas in July right Martin? :lol:


----------



## highstrike (11/7/14)

That's an epic brew & brew day. I was looking at doing the DFH 60 minute IPA but haven't yet. Having read this though, I'll be going ahead next week with the 60min. I'm not crazy enough to do the 120min version .... yet

Cheers
Simon


----------



## HBHB (13/7/14)

You don't have to be certifiably crazy, but by the end of week 3 i think it would help Simon.

Current update- added the last dextrose addition today and if all goes according to plan, some time tomorrow, once the yeast have done their thing, we'll be at 19.09% abv.

We'll drop the temp to 0 degees C and rack the beer off the yeast cake and allow it to settle out fully for a few days into a CO2 flushed Conical. Dry hopping starts during the week. Coal shovel at the ready. 3 lots of dry hops 1 week apart. Had a wee tipple this morning. It's actually not bad at all.


Martin


----------



## vykuza (13/7/14)

Wow, that's dedication. 

Love your work HBHB!

Have you drunk the original? I know you're not done yet, but how is yours comparing?


----------



## HBHB (13/7/14)

Never tasted it mate. NFI how it will compare 

This is basically being used as a trial run for the next monster beer, which will be all grain.
Martin


----------



## vykuza (13/7/14)

I've not had it either but I have enjoyed a few 90 Minute IPAs in my time - keep us updated!

Carbing in a keg I presume. Have you considered lacing some bottles with brett. and seeing what it scrounges?


----------



## HBHB (14/7/14)

Nick R said:


> I've not had it either but I have enjoyed a few 90 Minute IPAs in my time - keep us updated!
> 
> Carbing in a keg I presume. Have you considered lacing some bottles with brett. and seeing what it scrounges?


I'm not sure Brett would bring anything positive to the table with this one. I don't mind a good sour, but a beer this big certainly needs to keep it's spine to carry the hops & I'd be reluctant to change plans half way through plus at near enough to 20% abv, the Brett would probably be dead in a few hours.


----------



## HBHB (18/7/14)

Update for those following.

Racked off the yeast into a CO2 following loss of all signs of fermentation today we're at 19.09% abv approximately with an FG of 1.020.

Now sitting in the fridge at 20 C for the next week and we'll begin Dry Hopping with the first batch next weekend once all the yeast has dropped out of suspension.

Tastes pretty good at this stage with slight alcohol warmth. Must say the flavours aren't as dominant as I thought they'd be, given a bucket load of hops has been through them in the boil. It has a moderate lingering bitterness, but not over the top.

Looking forward to being unshackled from the fermenter.


----------



## angus_grant (18/7/14)

Wonder if all that yeast and CO2 activity has bubbled some of the hops away? :unsure:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/7/14)

Reached the solubility limit maybe?


----------



## HBHB (18/7/14)

angus_grant said:


> Wonder if all that yeast and CO2 activity has bubbled some of the hops away? :unsure:


With 6.7L of yeast in the conical, I'd say we could have thrown a horse in there and it'd be gone by now.



Liam_snorkel said:


> Reached the solubility limit maybe?


I think it's probably just how it balances out mate. Pretty solid malt backbone.


----------



## danestead (18/7/14)

Hows it feel on the tongue? 1.020 with ABV of 19%. Does it feel like full cream milk or is it easy drinking and crisp?


----------



## HBHB (18/7/14)

danestead said:


> Hows it feel on the tongue? 1.020 with ABV of 19%. Does it feel like full cream milk or is it easy drinking and crisp?


Like tears of the angels


----------



## HBHB (24/7/14)

First Dry Hop is in today @ 175g of Simcoe and 175g of Amarillo.

Resisted the urge to take the top off the conical and have a bath.

21 days and 2 more dry hop additions to go YAY!


----------



## Ross (24/7/14)

Martin,

Not sure how often you get down to Brizzy, but bring a bottle down when it's finished & I'll grab a bottle of 120 minute from my beer cellar & we'll give it a comparison...


Cheers Ross


----------



## HBHB (24/7/14)

Ross said:


> Martin,
> 
> Not sure how often you get down to Brizzy, but bring a bottle down when it's finished & I'll grab a bottle of 120 minute from my beer cellar & we'll give it a comparison...
> 
> ...


You're on Ross.


----------



## jefin (24/7/14)

I'm sure you guy's need a third party to make sure there's no bias, can book my ticket now 

Seriously though would be great to know how this turn's out, am keen to have a crack myself.

Cheers Jefin


----------



## HBHB (24/7/14)

My first thoughts were that ours ended up darker than the original, but as time has progressed and sacrificial offerings to the gods of hops, it's looking about right from pics. Mind you, there's still 3/4 of a kilo of hops to be tossed in over the coming weeks so way too soon to tell anything.


----------



## jefin (24/7/14)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, hop's!

I hope it turn's out great, even if it isn't like the original. You need some reward for effort!

Cheers Jefin


----------



## HBHB (12/8/14)

Update on this one. Apologies if I haven't been able to get back to everyone's emails and PM's about this brew.

Currently, the 3rd Dry Hop stage is about to come to an end on Thursday or Friday this week. Flavours and aroma are quite stunning. Clean as a whistle and while the alcohol is just up over 19% mark, it's not over the top or harsh. rather, just a nice gentle warmth and a little sweeter than expected.

Plan from here is to dump a heap of CO2 into a stainless tank to the point where it's totally anoxic and then transfer the finished beer to that and store at 20 C for a few weeks, though we may have to cut that short due to circumstances beyond our control. We'll CPBF it into stubbies and then the real wait begins. Well, OK, we might crack 1 or 2 for "research" purposes.

Biggest question seems to be about what is so difficult about this beer. Simple answer is Nothing. It's a big brew day for sure, but nothing special on the technical side. We didn't have a perfect day and stuff sure went wrong, but each hurdle was easily overcome. The rest is about being patient and meticulous since there's so many extra steps to stuff it up - but, none are difficult, nor technical.

Next one would be about cost. Given we haven't finished yet, I can't give a tally about it to be certain and it would depend on your source. It's not a "cheap" beer to make, but for us, it's not a cost cutting exercise, but something a little special and a little different to the typical IPA's, Saisons and Pale Ales etc that grace the taps. It was more about mates and the process.

A few have asked about re-using the yeast. Not a snow flakes chance in hell. Once either batch of yeast has done the rounds in that type of gravity and alcohol, it's shagged out and likely to be closer to some 3 headed mutant than the single cell organisms they started out as. I retired them to the garden as compost. Though there have been some pretty weird noises down there as each fig falls from the tree and the dogs do avoid the area. h34r:

One other area of interest has been about the losses. I think the largest single loss has been the yeast volume to date. We haven't been able to work out the exact losses to a couple of kilos of hops yet, since we haven't bottled. We've been very careful to transfer clear wort, free of trub and then to contain the hops in such a way as to minimise the losses, so it shouldn't be too painful.

Would i do it again?
Absolutely! But the next mega brew is still going to be designed to push the limits a little further and break a whole lot more rules.

Bring on bottling day :kooi:


----------



## lukiferj (12/8/14)

Legend!


----------



## HBHB (27/8/14)

Will post all of the final figures over the coming days for anyone interested.

"Sessions" jut got a wee bit shorter with this beer.

Kegged off 2x Corny Kegs, from an expected finished volume of 47L Losses to the 3 x 340g of dry hops was pretty high, but all in all very happy with the result.

Have to say, this beer is worth every single minute of attention to detail and process control involved.

Ended up with a FG of 1.021. The beer has the sweetness of a very good desert wine, body about the same - velvety soft with the warmth of a fine cognac and the smack across the face of a substantial IIPA + then some. Incredible depth of complexity.

Would i brew it again? absolutely!


Next "mega" brew will be a Barley wine which i plan to push the boundaries with. All grain to break the 25% abv with Australian Grains and Australian and NZ hops. 

Still working on the logistics for that one. 2 Mashes, an OG of 1.165 and a second mash & boil to make a feeder concentrate with. Lots of details to work out still. Then there's the yeast issues. well, a bloke has to have something special to do on his 1/2 a day off a week.


----------



## Neanderthal (27/8/14)

AWESOME HBHB.

Thanks for sharing this Epic Brewing tale.


----------



## HBHB (14/9/14)

Finally got this batch out of the keg and into bottles. Have split some up for long term ageing over the next 4 years to see how it develops. Also have a handful put aside for the Xmas Case Swap wherever that may be.


----------



## Danwood (14/9/14)

A case swap to be involved in, to be sure !


----------



## HBHB (14/9/14)

Danwood said:


> A case swap to be involved in, to be sure !


Just a few samplers mate. Swap beer will be something a little tamer.


----------



## poggor (14/9/14)

can this just be toned down to make the 90minute ipa? Im not a MASSIVE fan of super hoppies but i have to say that the 90min IPA is an amazing beer. 
Here is a review of it 

http://www.drprattsmicrobrewery.com/?p=42


----------



## HBHB (14/9/14)

Totally different beers mate. 

Best bet would be to just google a clone recipe up for the 90 minute & yes, it is excellent.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (14/9/14)

HBHB said:


> Finally got this batch out of the keg and into bottles. Have split some up for long term ageing over the next 4 years to see how it develops. Also have a handful put aside for the Xmas Case Swap wherever that may be.


Tiny bit off topic  

I'm looking to improve my bottle filling technique - what equipment / what did you use to fill the bottles?


----------



## HBHB (16/9/14)

Old school counter pressure bottle filler for PET and a stainless bottle filler gun for the glass bottles. None are perfect, but all will do the job.


----------



## HBHB (30/9/14)

For anyone contemplating following in the footsteps of 120 minutes of insanity:

Ross was kind enough to offer to test the beer abv and despite our planning/replanning and sorting through every contingency, we came up short on Abv. Ended up with around 16%, not the planned 19% and calculated 19.09%. Still trying to work out where the calc's went wrong on that one. That aside, in the comparative taste test, we also came up a bit short on perceived bitterness and aromatics.

Lessons learned - While 120 hop additions are novel for the first 20 of them, it gets old - fast.

Use Iso hops on top of the standard T90 additions.

Losses to the first yeast drop was 6.7L of pure yeast cake, a further 2.35 L was dropped a few days later after I dropped the temp before dry hopping. I think the colder temp (5 Deg C) for the dry hopping reduced the vegetal grassy side notes significantly, but it also probably reduced the take-up rate a bit too. (not quite so cool next time)

Losses to the 3 lots of dry hops were staggering with about 7L being irretrievable. 

Also, Given we pitched onto a higher than scheduled starting gravity on the all grain side, another starter would have been a good idea. 2 x 3.25L starters of WLP007 was probably a little light on. I'd probably take it up to 2 x 4L and take the slight overpitch. I'd also take the 2 x starters for the WLP009 up to 4L each as well.

Following a couple of weeks sitting in kegs at 2 Deg C, a taste test was done and while the flavour was a stand out and the aroma up there, it was about as clear as swamp water.

Decision was made to filter it using Polyclar VT (didn't have any of the new Polyclar Plus 730 at home) and an absolute 1 micron filter pushed gently through at 1-2 psi. Result: Magnificently crystal clear beer with a tremendously absent aroma and next to no flavour. Following 120 minutes of rocking in the corner, and uncontrollable chanting, I decided to dry hop for a 4th time. with 150g into the keg in a hop sock. It certainly brought it back up a bit. I've never seen such a travesty caused by filtering before. I'm assuming it would be to do with the high alcohol but fairly dense body. Beyond that, I've got no other explanation.

1 keg was left unfiltered and available on tap.

1 keg was broken down and CPBF into a few PET and a bunch of 330ml stubbies for aging and sharing.

Here endeth the the "120 minutes of insanity IIPA" chapter.

Must be time for a brew day.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/9/14)

totally with you on the "filtering removes flavour" thing. It's a myth that it's a myth.


----------



## vykuza (30/9/14)

Love your work HBHB!

Is it possible to squeeze those dry hops and get some beer back? Never heard of it being done, but 7L of beer with all that hard work is something you would want to retain.


----------



## HBHB (30/9/14)

Nick, 2 of the additions were using large bags to retain them to a degree, the first lot were thrown in loose. I was able to sting up the bags and retrieve a couple of litres, but still lost the estimated 7L.


----------

